

Dulce et Decorum Est - KC8ZKF
http://www.warpoetry.co.uk/owen1.html

======
kjs3
This and "Carentan" are two of my favorite war poems...

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtb1gxZ9kM0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtb1gxZ9kM0)

